# British Watch Company London.



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

I have not a lot of Information on this watch. They have a mention in Kelly's Directory early 1920's. I feel this is down to William Ehrhardt, and his sons working out of Birmingham Barr st.

He wanted to build watches his way, without influence of the the london makers, but obviously still wanted the kudos of a London name.

The case is a Victory model from the Philadelphia watch case company. The whole watch cleaned up easily, and with a basic strip and clean sprang back to life.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

So far, you are one up on me with regard to information about this watch and the "British Watch Company." As for the watch itself, I like that engine turned decoration and the milled case edge.

I will do a bit more digging to see if any information turns up. One annoying thing is that there is a current retailer of watches also called "The British Watch Company," based in Coventry and founded in 2003. This company bears no relation to the firm who assembled/retailed your pocket watch.


----------



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

British watch company formed in 1840 to mass produce watches using P.F.Ingold machines, they also made Gramophone motors. They were exhibiting at the British Industries fair 1922. The company failed due to total opposition from the watch trade. One of the reasons Ehrhardt moved to Birmingham.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Looks new.


----------



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

The watch case can be dated to pre 1924, because it still has the statement of wear, This was discontinued in 1924. It has cleaned up like new meaning it had an easy life I pushed out a couple of dings.


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Great looking watch and has cleaned up very nicely.

I do wonder why Erhardt decided to use PWC cases when Dennison were just up the road from him.


----------



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

I rather think Dennison were blackmailed in to not supplying cases to this company.


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Could it get any shinier !! don't use in sun u will get blinded


----------



## lebaron (Mar 8, 2009)

Any information on the movement?

Its a lovely clean face, nice design.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

hartley353 said:


> British watch company formed in 1840 to mass produce watches using P.F.Ingold machines, they also made Gramophone motors. They were exhibiting at the British Industries fair 1922. The company failed due to total opposition from the watch trade. One of the reasons Ehrhardt moved to Birmingham.


 What was the nature of the opposition from others?


----------



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

Basically they were in opposition to his mass production techniques. They made it very difficult for him to obtain staff, and materials. They banded together to use the threat of removal of their custom from suppliers who supplied him.


----------

